# Base Cordial Recipe



## blekk (3/9/10)

Fresh Fruit Cordial


900g Sugar (any type you want. So far raw sugar has been the nicest)

500g Fruit (We have used lemon, passion fruit, orange, lime, pineapple, raspberry, blueberry

500ml Hot water

40g Tartaric or Citric acid.

Method:

1. Chop fruit

2. Put sugar into saucepan/pot

3. Add fruit and roughly combine

4. Add water and move pot onto stove top. Stir over a low to medium heat until sugar has completely dissolved (approx. 20 min or so)

5. Allow the mixture to cool and then cover with a tea towel or pot lid and keep in a dark dry place (eg. Cupboard)

6. Strain syrup into bottles

7. Drink and enjoy!


Play around with syrup/water mixture ratios to find what works best for you.


----------



## Airgead (4/9/10)

blair said:


> Fresh Fruit Cordial
> ou.



Fantastic. Thanks for that. I'll give it a go.

Cheers
Dave

Edit - one question... how long do you leave it sitting covered for before you strain and bottle?


----------



## blekk (4/9/10)

Airgead said:


> Fantastic. Thanks for that. I'll give it a go.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave
> ...



Sorry I left that off by mistake.

Leave it sit for 3 days and stir it twice a day


----------



## Airgead (4/9/10)

blair said:


> Sorry I left that off by mistake.
> 
> Leave it sit for 3 days and stir it twice a day



Thanks for that. I have abig batch of lime sitting in the fridge that would be ideal... do you chuck cutrus in skins and all or is it the flesh only?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## blekk (4/9/10)

Everything goes in. We just roughly chop up the fruit then throw the WHOLE chunks in skin and all!


----------



## blekk (4/9/10)

Airgead said:


> Thanks for that. I have abig batch of lime sitting in the fridge that would be ideal... do you chuck cutrus in skins and all or is it the flesh only?
> 
> Cheers
> Dave



If your using citrus fruits you can use half the amount of tartaric or citric acid


----------



## Airgead (4/9/10)

Cool.

Once made do you keep it in the fridge? How long does it keep for?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## blekk (4/9/10)

It can keep in the fridge for up to 3 months; It usually only lasts a couple of weeks tho :drinks: Try it with soda water for something different


----------



## kelbygreen (5/9/10)

sounds good  nice work blair


----------



## Airgead (14/11/10)

Finally pulled my finger out and made a batch of lime cordial.

That stuff is absolutely the ducks nuts. Really fantastic stuff.

Everyone... go make some. Your mouth will love you forever.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## barls (10/6/11)

just finished 2 double batches of this with the mandarins off my tree, ill report back once ive tasted them.


----------



## Bandito (11/6/11)

My grapefruit tree is starting to ripen and need a use for them. This is the best use for them I have found so far. Do you think it would work? Grapefruit bitters perhaps?


Is the purpose of soaking the fruit in concentrated sugar solution for 3 days to force the sugar into the fruit cells by osmosis? 

Do you squeeze out the fruit peices at the end?


----------



## MHB (11/6/11)

Bandito said:


> Snip
> Is the purpose of soaking the fruit in concentrated sugar solution for 3 days to force the sugar into the fruit cells by osmosis?


Not likley.

M


----------



## punkin (1/7/11)

Is this a fermented product?

If not, what stops it fermenting? Surely there's not enough acid in there to protect it?

Why a teatowel and not a more sealed solution?

Very interested in doing this, we have buckets of lemonades that need using desperately at this time of year, there's a couple of barrow loads of small mandarines on the tree and quite a few oranges.

I made a dozen jars of marmalade yesterday with blood grapefruit, oranges, mandarins, ginger and cardamon.

It's a favourite with everyone i know.


----------



## Tyred (1/7/11)

punkin said:


> Is this a fermented product?
> 
> If not, what stops it fermenting? Surely there's not enough acid in there to protect it?
> 
> ...



I don't think it's fermented at all.

Teatowel/pot lid are to stop other things falling in. I suppose you could you a sealed container but that would have to be opened for stirring twice daily.


----------



## Airgead (1/7/11)

punkin said:


> Is this a fermented product?
> 
> If not, what stops it fermenting? Surely there's not enough acid in there to protect it?
> 
> Why a teatowel and not a more sealed solution?



I use gladwrap. Its just to stuff things dropping or crawling in.

The acid will help stop it fermenting as will the seriously high concentration of sugar. Its so high that osmotic pressure will kill off most things in there (much like honey).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## mayzi (1/7/11)

Now I have a use for my excess lemon, oranges and limes, and the neighbours grapefruit, other than making marmalade or curd!. Cheers!


----------



## punkin (1/7/11)

Thanks, never thought of the sugar load.




barls said:


> just finished 2 double batches of this with the mandarins off my tree, ill report back once ive tasted them.




So, you must have tasted the mandarins by now. Where's the report?


----------



## punkin (9/7/11)

punkin said:


> Thanks, never thought of the sugar load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can do a report on the mandarines.

They come out bitter, must be the big load of pith under the skin.

Lemonades work well, and mixing the lemonades and mandarines is good.


Haven't found any kids that will drink it though, maybe i should tip it in a Cottees bottle.


----------



## barls (9/7/11)

sorry missed the reply, well half the bottle are gone, mine turned out really nice a lot of aroma and flavour no bitterness


----------

